# [Big Screenshot] New Yahoo! Mail Beta... and you're invited.



## knight17 (Mar 28, 2006)

Today when i logged into my account i got an invitation for Yahoo! Mail 

beta. 
I think it is good looks like an e-mail client,nice interface.


Here is a screenshot of the new interface

*us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/dclient/img/trap_screenshot.gif 



> *Now You Can:*
> Easily organize messages
> 
> by dragging and dropping them into folders, trash, wherever.
> ...



But one thing I wasnt able to acess it using Opera as a browser.[First Bug]

Guys what do you think about this 

H   ave you got invitation ?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 28, 2006)

ya yahoomail beta is good ,, now i like it over gmail and msn live mail , i have been usin it since last 1.5 month and now i dont wanna revert to old yahoo interface .


----------



## Grace (Mar 28, 2006)

I too got invited today!!!

Yahoo! Mail beta rox!


----------



## manas (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes man Yahoo! mail beta rocks.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 29, 2006)

Havent got it yet in my new id, but it looks like Outlook style eh?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 29, 2006)

On which type of account you got mail beta... .com or co.in... Which country was set in your options!

Well i got this mail from yahoo! that my mail beta invite is on the way on 17 dec 2005 but did not received till yet!


----------



## manas (Mar 29, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Havent got it yet in my new id, but it looks like Outlook style eh?



Have you requested for an invitation.Also what happened to your hacked id?


----------



## Grace (Mar 29, 2006)

I got it for .com account and country is specified as India. I had applied for it in September and had got the beta mail coming from yahoo! on 12th dec


----------



## maverickrohan (Mar 29, 2006)

hey i think Goowy is better!!!

www.goowy.com


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 29, 2006)

Goowy is heavy and flashy, didnt like its email system much 

@manas - hacked id is gone i guess, new id is on the profile  mostly use MSN messenger now (Live)


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Mar 29, 2006)

I got yahoo mail beta a long time ago because i am their mail plus customer...


----------



## ejvyas (Mar 29, 2006)

plz give me invite 

thanks


----------



## tuXian (Mar 29, 2006)

hey anyone from the ones who got the mail mid december actually got the mail beta?

knight when did u apply for it?


----------



## Grace (Mar 30, 2006)

@ tuxian,
I had got the mail beta coming soon mail in december, got the invite day before yesterday


----------



## champ_rock (Mar 30, 2006)

*Yhaoo mail beta*

i got the new yahoo mail beta testing invitation.....

it rocks surely but definately not better than gmail..

From a pentium 3 point of view it s**ks.....because-
1.  It is damn slow - You hve to wait for6-7 seconds before something happens
2. Somehow it is making the other progrmas also slow. The whole windows as well as linux literally crawl.
3. A lot of ram is taken up it. (not for those with less than 256mb rm)
4. Takes a lot of internet usage (About 500kb just to load up its interface)
5. Has got a big banner image ad at the right ?(they have tried to copy gmail but have failed miserably)
6. The message reading screen is kind of small and u feel that u r reading in a small box


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 30, 2006)

Thread on this topic already exists in Latest News at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40423 - reporting post

Arun


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2006)

@champ_rock: Please search before you post. There was already a thread running here.

Threads Merged.


----------



## chesss (Mar 31, 2006)

> reporting post


 lol, why do you report for such small things


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 31, 2006)

^^^ The Moderators cannot always catch these "small things"... So, as responsible members of the forum, it is our unwritten duty to both guide newcomers on the etiquette and rules, and help ensure that they are followed... Do note that there is a rule that you should try to continue a post where one exists instead of starting a new thread... See *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13981 under heading "Multiple Posts"... And in this case, the thread is a current and ongoing one...

BTW, For those who are interested in getting in, go to the "Whats new" link near the top of the main screen after login - there is a link to get on the waiting list... and it appears to be only for yahoo.com mail account holders at the moment...

Arun
Arun


----------



## chhotu (Apr 1, 2006)

@sakumar where to go after "What new" link please tell budddy i want that.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 1, 2006)

Go to first *whatsnew.mail.yahoo.com/ and then click the link given under Beta Update heading to sign up for the waiting list of Yahoo! Mail Beta.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 1, 2006)

In "Whats new" page, there is info about the beta and a link to get on the waiting list... Click it, provide your email ID and you get on to the list...

Arun


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2006)

given my id in there waiting list.And also yahoo BETA is only for us users.how much time will they take(APPOX)?????????????


----------



## champ_rock (Apr 2, 2006)

*surveylink.yahoo.com/wix/p0473306.aspx

just go to the above link.. and enroll urself....


----------



## Sparsh007 (Apr 2, 2006)

i want a invite too


----------



## champ_rock (Apr 2, 2006)

@spashy.. there is no invite for this.... the yahoo people thenselves select.. u can just enroll urself..... and wait for ur turn


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a .co.uk mail ID with country set to india


----------



## tuXian (Apr 3, 2006)

I read a news somewhere that Mail Beta has become an open Beta in Canada.. I am searching for the link... will update soon.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Apr 3, 2006)

hmm.....  don't know what was it.... 
I was on GAIM.... and i got a mail notification on it about an e-m,ail from a classmate...   i opened it by clicking on GAIM's notification....  it opened in my browser firefox....  firefox gave me a security warning... about a  DOMAIN NAME MISMATCH.... I allowed it...  and it took me to a Yahoo! Mail page where it was saying: 

"It's BETA! and you're invited".... I clicked on TRY IT and voila!!!.... My @ Yahoo.com mail is now Yahoo Mail BETA!!!

Hmm... I don't know how it happened... I just registered for BETA 2 weeks ago.... and I know Yahoo! takes few months to give out BETA... 

Was it GAIM opening Yahoo! mails to some other Yahoo! Domain which is for BETA... ???? 

I'm surprisingly confused... but I got the BETA... tht's coolest thing!!!!

Anyone try it with GAIM version is *2.0.0BETA3*....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 3, 2006)

I regsitered 2 days before for Yahoo! Mail BETA on Whatsnew page and got the invitation yesterday


----------



## ShekharPalash (Apr 3, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I regsitered 2 days before for Yahoo! Mail BETA on Whatsnew page and got the invitation yesterday



hmm.... thn may be it wasn't GAIM there with me... lol... 
may be yahoo! giving invitations of selected users / random... or something like that....   btw i'm using my yahoo! from loooong time... 1998!!...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 7, 2006)

I finally got Yahoo! Mail Beta on a New account registered as .com few days back and got beta in 4 days flat!

My Native .co.in account still awaits it as it is currently for US Accounts only!


----------



## mehulved (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess I should retry for beta invite.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 8, 2006)

It's not just for US accounts only, I have an UK account and I got the invite without registering for anything... in any case the country is set to India


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey! Have u noticed. If u dont want Beta version, u can turn back to old yahoo version. But with a difference. In Left corner there are 2 links 1. My photos 2. My attachements., Now I can download all photos which sent to my email id to computer. Nice. I think it is a copy from Gmail !!


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 8, 2006)

BTW, do you get the confirmation (that you now will be using Yahoo Mail BETA) to your yahoo mail ID or the primary email ID specified?

Arun


----------



## mehulved (Apr 10, 2006)

You will be asked to choose mail beta but only if your browser and OS are supported. zI signed up for beta once again two days back and in less than a minute got an invite. But, had to wait till logging into windows cos linux isn't supported and no support for opera browser too either .


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 10, 2006)

I did not get any invitation till now.


----------



## champ_rock (Apr 11, 2006)

@tech_your_future

linux is not officailly supported but u can proceed without any problem... i worked on it and it was working fine


----------



## Mylarapu84 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Hi All*

pls send me a invite for yahoomail beta ver.


I would be greateful to u




cheers,
Mahesh


----------



## ashfame (Apr 11, 2006)

i use hotmail only, has anyone tried the new Hotmail beta.
If i don't like it then can i get the old hotmail back.
pl tell :roll:


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2006)

Go and be grateful to yahoo and its searching facilities.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 4, 2006)

I got the invite last month and have been using the new yahoo mail since then. The interface is great (Outlook style), loads faster and it has a lot of other new features, although I do not know about all of them, it was mentioned in the invite. Plus I think the biggest point is I can revert back to the old yahoo mail anytime, as the relevant link is provided.


----------



## adit_sen (May 5, 2006)

I've been using it for a while, but am not fully satisfied with it. First of all the 'changed' interface is not supported in Firefox, and surprisingly, I get tonnes of errors when I use it on IE7 Beta 2. It only seems to work OK on IE6. Yeah, the toned down interface is much better than the original hotmail, but there's still a lota work left undone by Microsoft.

Yes, you can change back to the old interface if you're not satisfied with the new one.

peace...
aditya


----------

